# Goose Jerky



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

This year was a great year for geese and I’ve always wanted to try some goose jerky. Honestly, going forward, all geese I shoot will be turned into jerky. 

Pretty simple process:

Trim goose breast
Slice into 1/4” thick pieces
Add cure and seasoning (I used Hi Mountain seasoning)
Put in fridge for 24 hours
Put on Traeger


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You know where I live!

Looks and sounds great!


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

CPAjeff said:


> This year was a great year for geese and I’ve always wanted to try some goose jerky. Honestly, going forward, all geese I shoot will be turned into jerky.
> 
> Pretty simple process:
> 
> ...


Looks good tastes even better. Burp!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Excellent! I sent you a PM. 👍


----------

